# SSL Zertifikate werden nicht erkannt



## Spock55000 (21. Dezember 2007)

Huhu!

Ich hoff emein Problem passt hier rein. Ich verwende Vista Buis 32-Bit und den IE7.
Wenn ich z.b. auf ebay.de oder ähnliche Websites gehe, die per Zertifikat gesichert sind, lehnt mein IE alle Zertifikate ab und meint die wären ungültig... selbst wenn sie bis zum Jahr 2010 gelten.... das ist sehr nervtötend. Hätte da jmd eine Idee wie ich meinen IE7 in den griff bekommen kann? 

Mfg
Spock


----------



## Spock55000 (26. Dezember 2007)

Habe ich das Problem nicht eindeutig geschildert oder warum antwortet keiner?


----------



## fluessig (26. Dezember 2007)

Wahrscheinlich weil der IE7 nur noch von einer Minderheit der Benutzer verwendet wird. Ich habe auch nur eine Vermutung: 

Deine Systemzeit steht auf 2011 oder später. Zumindest konnte ich es nur so nachbilden.

Schau auch mal deine Sicherheitseinstellungen genau an, ob du da nicht etwas zu restriktiv bist (aber da konnte ich nichts finden).


----------



## Spock55000 (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich danke dir! Ich habs hinbekommen. Die Systemzeit war korrekt, es lag an der Sicherheitseinstellung im IE7 die stand auf Mittel (standart) und wenn diese auf Niedrig steht, funktioneirt es. Ich teste jetzt nochmal auf Mittel und schaue was da des problem ggenau verursacht. Aber schonmal vielen Dank!

Test: Also ich habe den Regler erst auf "Hoch" gesetzt (niedrig gibt es erst garnicht bei mir), dann wieder "Standart" angeklickt. Dannach gingen Webistes wie Ebay, Yahoo und so super. Jedoch habe ich noch Schwierigkeiten mit meinen Uniwebistes. Ein Beispiel: https://lsf.zvw.uni-karlsruhe.de/qi...vlet?state=wtree&search=1&menuid=lectureindex
Dieses Zertifikat habe ich von der Rechenzentrumsseite geladen und installiert in den Ordner "Vertrauenswürdige Zertifikate". Jedoch motzt mein IE immernoch rum, egal bei welcher Sicherheitseinstellung. Hast du dafür eine Lösung?


Neues Problem: Als ich heute mein Lapi neustartete, und auf Ebay mich einloggen wollte... kam wieder mal ein Zertifikatfehler... und egal was ich nun mache, er geht einfach nicht weg. Woran kann sowas liegen?

Grüße
Spock


----------



## Spock55000 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hey ihr!

Ich habs ein Übertäter gefunden. Mein Kaspersky Internet S. 7 scheint irgendwie alles zu blockieren - auch den Phishingfilter. Wenn ich den Schutz deaktiviere, dann gehn fast alle Zertifikate. Nur sollte man dies ja nicht so leichtfertig tun. Kennt sich da jemand mit Kaspersky aus und könnte mir da helfen?

Gruß
Spock


----------

